# Redirect Traffic



## kfarmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I currently have a core system called RoutersA.  On a broad view I have five routers(B) that all utilize IPSEC and Gif interfaces that tunnel into "A".  This allows everyone to communicate with each other and it working fine.  What I want to do is pass all traffic from routersB to A.  Anything that is going outbound would have to pass through RoutersA, Web traffic, SSH traffic all of it.

I'm using PF and some NAT but I don't know if where to start with this!  Any help would be appreciated as to where I should look to accomplish what I want to do.

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 19, 2011)

One would normally start by posting what one already has .. like a pf.conf, rc.conf, ifconfig output, netstat output.


----------



## kfarmer (Jan 19, 2011)

What I want to do (I think) is NAT all outbound traffic to a WAN IP(Gif interface).  This is my PF.conf on Routers A,B

http://pastebin.com/N7XkBuFN

On routers B my netstat -nr looks like this;

http://pastebin.com/9C1Xveb1

On routers A netstat -nr

http://pastebin.com/EMZKM0A0

Basically as I stated I just want all traffic from the B routers to go to the A routers if it's possible.


----------



## kfarmer (Feb 11, 2011)

I solved this by using the WCCPV2 protocol in squid.  More information about how exactly the protocol works is here;

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/ios/12_0t/12_0t3/feature/guide/wccp.html


----------

